# A drifty from today, photoshopped



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Took a few snaps of this today and had a little play with one, any comments? I like applying filters to the background of car photos but there's so many I'm never sure what to go with. This one is just a simple brush stroke effect I think, can't remember the name!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i dont like it, sorry


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Don't think this one works mate.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

No worry doesn't work for me at all. Too much going on with the processing you have done.

Clarke


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it would look better on a lesser effect level, so it almost just looks blurry rather then brush strokes as such.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry, not doing anything for me either.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah filter effects aren't for everyone and taking another look it is abit busy, will tone it down abit :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry not for me either it hurts my eyes actually


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

i like it :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a couple more then, the first a simple blur and the second I was aiming for that sketched look. I have to admit I'm not a big fan of PS filters and rarely use them but fancied having a play and see how they come out


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the selective desaturation is a tad played out mate. If you want to accentuate the car maybe try selecting strong colours from the bg and desaturating them slightly. A fake blur is really hard to make look natural too. Keep at it though and your eye will develop )


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats cool  good photos


----------

